# Tune update



## gregeshleman (Jan 6, 2011)

Just received a tune update. I was wondering, do I flash back to stock then flash the update or just flash the update.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

Just flash the update and enjoy.


----------



## gregeshleman (Jan 6, 2011)

I can not get ezflash 1.25 to detect my car I have tries 3 different laptops. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

gregeshleman said:


> I can not get ezflash 1.25 to detect my car I have tries 3 different laptops.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I had the same problem. Download 1.15(WOT told me to try that and try that one and make sure you cable is connected to the OBDII correctly. As I said, I had the same problems. It took a few times but I finally got it all to connect and work. Here is the message they sent to me:
*[email protected]* 17 June 2015 - 02:58 PM

Hello,
Thanks for the follow up. Please try using v1.15 instead of 1.25. It can be found in your download section.
Let me know if you continue to experience issues.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## gregeshleman (Jan 6, 2011)

1.15 works I can read codes and get info out of the ecm and tcm but 1.15 says to only use when instructed so I did not want to use it until they said so. Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

gregeshleman said:


> 1.15 works I can read codes and get info out of the ecm and tcm but 1.15 says to only use when instructed so I did not want to use it until they said so. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Take it you have been instructed to!!! If you want the tune to install. I thought the same but it worked fine. If you can read codes you are good and can upgrade your tune. Tune on man! The "tune police" will not arrest you if you use it ! LOL


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

I also used 1.15 by the recommendation of WOT, but I flashed the cable to support 1.25


----------



## Clausses (Sep 8, 2014)

I haven't gotten the new update yet. Did you notice any difference in performance?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Clausses said:


> I haven't gotten the new update yet. Did you notice any difference in performance?


Ditto? What Clausses said.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

New update of January 2015 or something completely different? We comparing last years SAT or PAL to the update you just got?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> New update of January 2015 or something completely different? We comparing last years SAT or PAL to the update you just got?


Ditto? What Merc6 said.


----------

